# Building a shed....approximate cost?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Windows ? Doors ?
I added onto my shed about 10x10
Guessing:
$120 ....Approx 40 2x4's for 4 sides...a few more to frame out windows
$45........9 2x8's 12' long cut in 1/2 for roof rafters
$75 .....5 sheets for roof
$100....10 sheets for walls - I used T1-11
$75......2 used windows
$100.....cement for "foundation" 
$15......tar paper
$150....less then 160 sq ft roofing area = ~5 bundles shingles
Trim ??
Paint/stain
......door was in the existing cabana

Thats up to about $700

One thing I would change is I'd do 10' walls if from scratch
Then put a floor across @8' for storage above

inside the foundation I am filling in with sand & will then put pavers down
...in case I need to dig up for pool plumbing

I also added a 60a sub out there


----------



## Joe1. (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Andrew,

I finished a shed a few months ago, and it was 6x10. It had a 2:12 pitch (regular shed roof), and was about 8' in front and about 9' at the back. I used 2x4 framing for the whole thing, roof and all. For the floor I used three 10 foot pressure treated 4x4 skids, rather than concrete blocks, as the shed was going on a concrete driveway section anyway. The building had a regular 80" door with two windows (one on the front, one on the side). The roof was a timberline architectural, with drip cap all around. For the siding, I sheathed it in 3/4 and used 3 tab vinyl siding. Inside, the walls were insulated and sheetrocked, with lights, and carpet.

All in all I think the price was around $2000. Now I bought some things like the windows and doors from Home Depot's green tag or slightly damaged section, which saved some money. I also had some plywood and insulation already. If you want siding done, etc. for a 10x10 shed, I should think it would cost around $2500. But if you're just doing a rough shed, bare in the inside, and no lights, etc. then you could probably cut the costs down more.

Joe


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

First you should find out what Albany, NY will allow you to do. You may have size and height restrictions. You may or may not need a permit. Some places won’t allow wood floors. I’d hate to see you build a shed then have to tear it down.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I was thinking some barn doors with a ramp (to put the mower & snowblower) and a window or two. I'd also put some gable vents in up top. For the exterior, I was thinking vinyl siding. I'll also be running electric for lights & outlets.

Overall, I was thinking a shape similar to this:


----------



## Joe1. (Jul 24, 2010)

Andrew, as Kwikfishron pointed out, you should check with the local building codes and ask around what needs to be done. You may need a regular concrete slab for that size. Another thing to consider is if you want to run electricity, you might want to make a disconnect box on the shed, so you can unplug it. Otherwise, the building department might want to consider it more of a building rather than a shed.

Joe


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I will check with the town tomorrow. I'll probably just put a subpanel in the shed...haven't decided yet.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I checked with the town - they are pretty hands-off. The only things the inspector told me were that it needs to be 5 feet from the property line and they like it to be anchored to the ground on at least one corner, the rest can be up on blocks.

What's the best way to do that? Pour a concrete cylinder on one corner? How would I use that in tandem with the block I pictured above? Do they make u-shaped brackets that would screw into the concrete cylinder? 
Thanks.


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

Mobile home anchors should work well for you. They are basicall a giant screw for in the ground with a "U" shaped bracket at the top for a 2x4, 2x6, 2x8, whatever- to fit in. I built myself a shed when I lived in South Dakota- city there required the same thing and thats what I used. Quick, easy and cheap.


----------

